# Weird question, sandblasting intercooler?



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

For some reason one of the PO of my 1.8t B3 painted the IC with black paint. He obviously didn't know spray paint wouldn't last more than a few months of salt and stone chips. Now it really looks like a crap half-assed DIY turbo job with a cheap IC with a bunch of bent fins.
Is it safe to sandblast an intercooler? I doubt it would pierce and I would do it from a certain distance.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Weird question, sandblasting intercooler? (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

I have sandblasted radiators which are way more fragile then a IC.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Weird question, sandblasting intercooler? (Jeebus)*

dont they make an IC spray paint? you could just touch it up with that...


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_dont they make an IC spray paint? you could just touch it up with that...


Maybe but I'd have to get the old stuff off anyway.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_I have sandblasted radiators which are way more fragile then a IC. 


Good to know!!


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

maybe some aircraft paint stripper


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

Yeah it would probably work fine just so long as you dont use a heavy grit blast media......you would be surprised how viscious stuff like black diamond and other heavy grit media can be.......


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

oh and they have the soda blasting options thats super gentle on the metal itself but pulls everything off of it and is environtmentaly (sp) safe so you can do it right in your front yard, i saw adds of people doing their entire car in a backyard.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (stntman)*

If you touch-up the paint on the intercooler, how close do you have to be to notice the touched-up chips???
Either way, sand blasting or soda blasting will leave particles that might effect transfer efficiency or block flow. I would use paint stripper or touch the paint up.
Cost vs reward...


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_If you touch-up the paint on the intercooler, how close do you have to be to notice the touched-up chips???
Either way, sand blasting or soda blasting will leave particles that might effect transfer efficiency or block flow. I would use paint stripper or touch the paint up.
Cost vs reward...



It's not much about chips as it is about how little paint is left on the IC. 90% of it peeled off. Paint stripper would work but the aluminum has slight surface corrosion that sandblasting would take care of.
I'll look at it closely tomorrow.

_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_oh and they have the soda blasting options thats super gentle on the metal itself but pulls everything off of it and is environtmentaly (sp) safe so you can do it right in your front yard, i saw adds of people doing their entire car in a backyard.


I work in a bodyshop so I would do it using the same stuff we use on rust. It's super fine sand. It doesn't damage steel from up close.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

Sand is still highly abrasive despite the size of the grains of sand. If you are set on blasting with sand I would do a pressure test after to ensure no leaks. If there are not leaks than you are good to go!


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

I'd use glass bead.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

paint stripper or another liquid... i wouldnt sand blast it, cuz u might bend it all up or cause a leak.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_paint stripper or another liquid... i wouldnt sand blast it, cuz u might bend it all up or cause a leak.


I know the endtanks won't be damaged but the fins have me worried. They are pretty thin.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_I'd use glass bead. 

ditto. That's what I use on aluminum (RS's etc) when I blast it. Great at taking off paint without damaging the metal.


----------

